# New Bike: MisfitPsycles NUMMERS



## NoahtheMisfit (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are some pics of my new bike: a MisfitPsycles Nummers. I just got it a few days ago and it's awesome! Drop a comment

specs:
Frame: Misfit Psycles Nummers Black
Fork: Misfit Psycles Rigid 20mm Black
Rims: Mavic EX 721 32H
Front Hub: Profile Non-Disc 20mm, Purple
Rear Hub: Profile Singlespeed, 11T Chromo driver, Purple 
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition 14/15 Black with DT Swiss Purple Alloy Nipples
Cranks: Profile Race Black with Hollow 5 3/4 Spindle, Flush Mount Bolts
BB: Profile Spanish with Purple Cone washers
Brake: Avid Juicy 7 with Cleansweep G3 140mm rotor- soon to be Elixir CR
Tires: Schwalbe Tabletops with Michelin Airstop Tubes and TrikTopz Caps!
Bars: Nemesis Project Weezy Jefferson MovingOnUp Trans Purple
Stem: Kink Relief V2 Black 
Grips: Odyssey Griswalds Graphite
Bar Caps: Kink Lightest Black 
Headset: Crank Brothers Iodine C Directset 
Seat: Macneil SL Black
Seatpost: Macneil Stump Black with 27.2-25.4 Stepdown Shim
Seatclamp: Misfit Black 30.0
Chain: KHE Superlight Half Link with KHE Dubz Tug
Chainring: Profile Wake 25T White- soon to be purple
Pedals: Odyssey Twisted PC iPedals Graphite

and pics:


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

DOPE

What's the weight?


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

**** hot.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

That is a rad ass bike dude!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That thing is fire!


----------



## SKOOBEY (Feb 19, 2009)

she's really purty :thumbsup:


----------



## NoahtheMisfit (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, I love it. Spins sooo fast yet is so stable

also the weight is a tad under 26.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Needs a purple chain and pedals! 

Looks sweet.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Very Clean! Sick!


----------

